# Time for new brushes



## AaronKM (Dec 11, 2017)

It's time for new brushes. I've only used two kinds; Wooster and Purdy. I like Wooster way better.

I'm a newbie so I don't know anything about anything. What are your experiences with both? What are the perks and drawbacks of each?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

That's not saying much. Its like saying I like Ford & Honda. What "model" of brush have you driven/used. 

Brush bristle type and combination dictate what it is best for. The brush shape dictates what surface it is best for.

If you say, I like Purdy 3" angle ProExtra, its cuts great outside on all surfaces with thick latex paint. I would say, that is a good choice. If you say, man Purdy sucks, my 3" angle Nylon really sucks outside with thick latex paint. I would say, not what that brush is meant for

All premium brush manufacturers use the same bristles, typically Dupont in their brushes. Bristle are nylon, polyester, or now chinex. It seems the go to brushes these days are 100% chinex, not china bristle, and the various combinations with chinex. I love the Excalibur from Corona, but its essentially the Purdy Chinex one too, they are very similar and use the same Dupont bristle. It pretty much cuts a clean line every time on all surfaces and is the easiest brush to clean. We have a lot of textured walls, so the Rembrandt is another brush I love by Arrowworthy. its a super stiff, ultra sharp cut brush, similar to a picasso but thinner.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Carona makes some nice brushes and you should be able to locate a source fairly close by. Of course, which model depends on what you need to paint and what products.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Look on Ebay for brush lots, Have in the past got Purdy's for like 4 dollars each if you but ten.


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

Just picked up a case of Corona "cool" brushes yesterday. They had to be special ordered but I love em. The handle slightly longer than other short handled so they fit in my spinner, but short enough to drop in the cut pot and close the lid. 2.5 inch angled bristles, that hold a lot of paint, perfect stiffness IMO and last long, I'm still using some I bought over two years ago. These are my go to for most jobs.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

After many years of using various brands and styles, I found the Wooster Pro brushes to be just right for me. They are the Home Depot version for about 12 bucks. They are just firm enough to give me that nice, straight cut line and they hold just the right amount of paint to make those cuts. Nothing worse, to me anyway, than having a "less than firm" brush that is too floppy to make good cut-ins. Brushes like that you have to re-load often and it becomes frustrating trying to be fast with the cut-in.

I have some Purdy brushes that are older and they clean up better than any other brand of brushes I've owned. I use them for ceiling cut-ins because they are not as firm as the Wooster.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Purdy Pro Extra 2.5 dale for me. I like their 3" swan block brush too.
Wooster ultra Pro Firm sometimes. 2.5 willow

Richards Gooseneck for tall touch up, or when you need a bendy brush on a pole.
.
I like the E&J Gen X 3" too but only used it for solid body stain on a BIG exterior, lots of cutting in rough, tutor style trim.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> After many years of using various brands and styles, I found the Wooster Pro brushes to be just right for me. They are the Home Depot version for about 12 bucks. They are just firm enough to give me that nice, straight cut line and they hold just the right amount of paint to make those cuts. Nothing worse, to me anyway, than having a "less than firm" brush that is too floppy to make good cut-ins. Brushes like that you have to re-load often and it becomes frustrating trying to be fast with the cut-in.
> 
> I have some Purdy brushes that are older and they clean up better than any other brand of brushes I've owned. I use them for ceiling cut-ins because they are not as firm as the Wooster.



Those home Depot Wooster pro chinex brushes are surprisingly good if you need a brush in a pinch. They'd never be my go to but theyre good enough that if I had no other options I'd never complain.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I've tried about every brush brand and type out there over the years and overall Wooster and Purdy always found favor with me. For smaller (2") angled sash synthetic brushes I always like Purdy best. Most other synthetic brushes I prefer Wooster, although Purdy is still purdey darn good. I prefer Wooster china bristle over all other brands for oil paint.

Years ago SW sold store branded ProVal brushes. The three inch wall brush was an excellent exterior all around brush. When these were on sale they could be had for under $5.00. They held paint well, cut great, and were long lasting. Eventually they changed something in the manufacturing process and the brush was not the same. They started shedding bristles, so that put an end to me buying those. But for ten years they lived up to the oxymoronic saying of a good cheap brush. 

Good cheap brushes are out there but you will waste a lot of time and money chasing them down. In the long run you are better off staying with name brands.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I've tried about every brush brand and type out there over the years and overall Wooster and Purdy always found favor with me. For smaller (2") angled sash synthetic brushes I always like Purdy best. Most other synthetic brushes I prefer Wooster, although Purdy is still purdey darn good. I prefer Wooster china bristle over all other brands for oil paint.
> Years ago SW sold store
> branded ProVal brushes. The three inch wall brush was an excellent exterior all around brush. When these were on sale they could be had for under $5.00. They held paint well, cut great, and were long lasting. Eventually they changed something in the manufacturing process and the brush was not the same. They started shedding bristles, so that put an end to me buying those. But for ten years they lived up to the oxymoronic saying of a good cheap brush.
> 
> Good cheap brushes are out there but you will waste a lot of time and money chasing them down. In the long run you are better off staying with name brands.


This is when they quit having Wooster private label them for them and started having Rubberset (an SW company) make them. That's also when SW told Wooster to take a hike, mainly because Wooster wouldn't sell out to them. So then they bought Purdy/Bestt liebco instead.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

AaronKM said:


> It's time for new brushes. I've only used two kinds; Wooster and Purdy. I like Wooster way better.
> 
> I'm a newbie so I don't know anything about anything. What are your experiences with both? What are the perks and drawbacks of each?


I haven't looked recently, but I know in the past the brushes offered at Lowe's 
and other box stores were not the top of the line offerings from either company. You must go to a paint store, or better yet check company websites, to see the top offerings of brush companies.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

for interior work, I like Wooster silvertips, and ultra pro firm brushes. I also like the stubby whizz brushes. the silvertips are soft, ultra pro firms are obviously firm, so one or the other tend to be good for all things. the short whizz are kind of between those 2 for firmness, and are easy to handle in tight spots or on windows.

For exterior work I like the Rembrandt brushes. I also use my old interior brushes for exterior work when they start getting crappy. 

corona excaliber are also nice brushes, I buy them once in a while. different brushes are going to be good for different situations. I stopped buying Purdy brushes, because they are a lot of money and seem to have gotten really crappy though.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I haven't looked recently, but I know in the past the brushes offered at Lowe's
> and other box stores were not the top of the line offerings from either company. You must go to a paint store, or better yet check company websites, to see the top offerings of brush companies.


all of the brushes at the box stores are of a much lower quality than the highest quality those manufacturers offer. The main difference is that Wooster at least puts them in a differently labelled keeper. The Purdy's are hard to tell until you put them side to side with the same brush from an independent Purdy dealer. But here we are, trying to make a little money off of them while the box stores undercut our prices with de-contented brushes.

That's why i am an E&J Dealer. Try one, you'll like 'em.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

PACman said:


> That's why i am an E&J Dealer. Try one, you'll like 'em.


 
I have been trying to find E&J brushes recently... local place I buy a lot of paint from had an end cap of them last year, but they did not sell (no one knew what they were). Now that I want them, only way I can get them is if they order a box for me.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

rosespainting said:


> I have been trying to find E&J brushes recently... local place I buy a lot of paint from had an end cap of them last year,* but they did not sell (no one knew what they were)*. Now that I want them, only way I can get them is if they order a box for me.


Lol sounds like your store just were not marketing them. I ordered an extra case (20pk) to give out as samples. I have a TV commercial and someone to do social media for me. Montana's only E&J dealer. I like the sound of that!

pacman or my self could probably send you one ups or usps, still waiting on my opening order to arrive :vs_sob:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Lol sounds like your store just were not marketing them. I ordered an extra case (20pk) to give out as samples. I have a TV commercial and someone to do social media for me. Montana's only E&J dealer. I like the sound of that!
> 
> pacman or my self could probably send you one ups or usps, still waiting on my opening order to arrive :vs_sob:


E&J brushes are all I use now. I don't know if you've already ordered them or not but the E&J Microfiber roller sleeves are fantastic. Big thanks to PAC for sending me some to try a few years ago. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Rbriggs82 said:


> E&J brushes are all I use now. I don't know if you've already ordered them or not but the E&J Microfiber roller sleeves are fantastic. Big thanks to PAC for sending me some to try a few years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Agreed. E&J and Corona are the best brushes on the market bar none. And E&J's microfiber roller covers are my favorite. The ONLY nitpick I have with them is you don't want to leave them sit somewhere for a few days even if they're wrapped up (after being put in paint) because the fibers pack down and it takes some time to get them to open back up. But in terms of performance and finish, you can't beat them. And they tend to be significantly cheaper than anything by Purdy.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Rbriggs82 said:


> E&J brushes are all I use now. I don't know if you've already ordered them or not but the E&J Microfiber roller sleeves are fantastic. Big thanks to PAC for sending me some to try a few years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


>


Good man! Once you get people to try them they'll be hooked. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Anyone know where they would sell E+J in Austin Texas?


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I love the Excalibur from Corona, but its essentially the Purdy Chinex one too, they are very similar and use the same Dupont bristle. It pretty much cuts a clean line every time on all surfaces and is the easiest brush to clean. We have a lot of textured walls, so the Rembrandt is another brush I love by Arrowworthy. its a super stiff, ultra sharp cut brush, similar to a picasso but thinner.


I also love the Excalibur series, but disagree that Purdys are comparable. I used a pair of each brand (all 2.5") last season and the Coronas held their shape throughout the hot days and after months of cleanings. The Purdys wore unevenly and lost their shape despite being babied far more than they would have normally and never cut as clean a line.

For the OP: You should invest in a variety of brushes and get a feel for how they perform since the biggest factor in choosing any tool is how it works in *your *hand. Just don't be that guy who insists on a 2" narrow angled sash for everything.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> MikeCalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Excalibur from Corona, but its essentially the Purdy Chinex one too, they are very similar and use the same Dupont bristle. It pretty much cuts a clean line every time on all surfaces and is the easiest brush to clean. We have a lot of textured walls, so the Rembrandt is another brush I love by Arrowworthy. its a super stiff, ultra sharp cut brush, similar to a picasso but thinner.
> ...


Lol I AM that guy who only uses a 2 inch angle sash brush


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Anyone know where they would sell E+J in Austin Texas?


If you have an independent paint retailer in the area that carries the Whizz brand rollers, they should be able to order them for you.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> I also love the Excalibur series, but disagree that Purdys are comparable. I used a pair of each brand (all 2.5") last season and the Coronas held their shape throughout the hot days and after months of cleanings. The Purdys wore unevenly and lost their shape despite being babied far more than they would have normally and never cut as clean a line.
> 
> For the OP: You should invest in a variety of brushes and get a feel for how they perform since the biggest factor in choosing any tool is how it works in *your *hand. Just don't be that guy who insists on a 2" narrow angled sash for everything.


I agree with this 100%. Most painters have quite a plethora of brushes and brands. There is no one brush that is the best in every situation or for every painter. The best recommendation i would have is to take some advice on brands from the people on PT and try them. 

I also very much agree that Purdy's are not what they used to be. You may think it's because of my anti-SW bias but as a P&L dealer they are very available to me. They aren't BAD brushes, but they do seem to not last as long as they used to.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Also a note to the OP, brushes DO NOT last forever. Best practice is to have more than you need, especially the one or two that are your go to's. You will always have a need for that little tiny rat sash, and get yourself a small box of artist brush assortment.

But, like I said if you use a brush every other day, I clean mine each night then soak in Krud Kutter overnight, clean and dry for the day. They will wear out and bristles will start getting smaller. Turn them into a duster and buy new ones.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PaPainter724 said:


> Lol I AM that guy who only uses a 2 inch angle sash brush


Well, you have some company. A 2 inch sash is my go to when cutting in for walls and ceilings. For trim I will often use a 1.5, usually for cutting in before using a weenie roller.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Good to know that I have such good company!

I get why some people use other stuff, but modern brushes hold so much paint that I run out of wall before I run out of paint for my cut in. And I keep my cuts pretty tight anyways, so I don't really need a thicker line to roll into. Plus, they tend to be small enough that they fit into most small places rather than having to swap out.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Different strokes for different folks - I always liked a 2.5" angled brush for the majority of my interior work, the only exception being window sashes. On those I prefer a 2".

And don't forget to spin, rinse, and spin again when cleaning your brushes. If you only spin once , many times there is residual paint in the bristles. If this is allowed to sit in the bristle over time it will build up and degrade the brush. A second quick rinse and spin is worth the little extra effort.


----------



## paintguy80 (Feb 28, 2018)

Try out the Corona brushes. I use the Corona cortez and the corona excaliber. I switched to them after using Purdy for years, they are great!


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Are you guys with those 2" brushes using a 7/16 or 9/16 thickness? Ryan vs Excalibur








vs









There's nearly 30% more bristles in the latter and they hold a lot more product. I know some older painters who can't hold big brushes anymore, so again it's all about the individual.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> Are you guys with those 2" brushes using a 7/16 or 9/16 thickness? Ryan vs Excalibur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excalibur, although I have a few thinner handle brushes for tight areas but they rarely see paint time. Excalibur brushes hold pretty much as much or more 3 inch brush other than other 3 inch excaliburs, so I just don't feel the need for a bigger brush.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Different strokes for different folks - I always liked a 2.5" angled brush for the majority of my interior work, the only exception being window sashes. On those I prefer a 2".
> 
> And don't forget to spin, rinse, and spin again when cleaning your brushes. If you only spin once , many times there is residual paint in the bristles. If this is allowed to sit in the bristle over time it will build up and degrade the brush.  A second quick rinse and spin is worth the little extra effort.


----------



## Bresson (Dec 7, 2017)

I am slightly biased because I am from Wooster. Home of the Wooster brush company. My preference is the Wooster ultra pro extra firm 2.5" angled sash. All the guys on my crew love 'em except one who uses just the firm. I have been known to use a few ppg pro supreme, I think they might be made by Wooster. Also enjoy purdy semi ovals on exterior. I've got to be careful using anything other than Wooster products around town. A lot of clients built their lives around Wooster Brush Company.


----------



## Trad (Nov 30, 2016)

Wooster ultra Pro firm Jaguar 3.5” for cutting interior, amazing brush, light and easy to use for the size + holds so much paint. Also use cheapo silver tip 2.5” and have a few random 2” in the kit for everyday stuff and trim, touch ups, etc.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

wooster ultra firm is all i use. its as accurate as a pencil, love them


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Trad said:


> Wooster ultra Pro firm Jaguar 3.5” for cutting interior, amazing brush, light and easy to use for the size + holds so much paint. Also use cheapo silver tip 2.5” and have a few random 2” in the kit for everyday stuff and trim, touch ups, etc.


holy look at that broom. your arms must be huge


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone tried the newer Purdy Elite brush? I have tried this blend in a 2.5 angle and a new 2.5 oval angle and let me tell you, they suck big ones!! I know it take a half wall or so before the brush really holds paint, but this brush seems to not want to hold paint and just drips off the bottom with very little pressure. I think it was truly designed for a tiny homeowner who dabs paint on.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Has anyone tried the newer Purdy Elite brush? I have tried this blend in a 2.5 angle and a new 2.5 oval angle and let me tell you, they suck big ones!! I know it take a half wall or so before the brush really holds paint, but this brush seems to not want to hold paint and just drips off the bottom with very little pressure. I think it was truly designed for a tiny homeowner who dabs paint on.


I know some guys swear by them, but you couldn't pay me to use Purdy brushes. I'll grab some of the SW contractor series before I'll use the Purdy lines. I have never found any of their brushes to be contenders with other brushes. My first love was a Wooster Super Pro/Lindbeck (I don't use them anymore, but I still think they're fantastic brushes, they've just been surpassed) and from that point forward, I never looked back to Purdy.


----------



## mackhomie (Jul 25, 2007)

I haven't tried an e+ J, but have tried most of the brushes mentioned here. not everybody loves the picasso, but those that don't typically don't because of some reason not related to the brush's off-the-shelf performance. And for that, I haven't found anything as good--or even close to it, really. Silver tips are a good second-choice alternative, though. Also, if you can get a deal on the 3" oval straight cut Alpha--holy lord.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

I agree with others- depends on what your using it for (interior/exterior, smooth/textures, latex/oil, low VOC/regular)....

If I could only keep one brush it would be my Dunn Edwards Titanium Pro II! Its an oval center polyester/nylon bristle brush that achives the best firmness for almost all my cut in work....I reach for it over all my Picasso Pro Form ovals which cost twice as much. Just waiting for some 1” & 1.5” versions to come out for detail work...


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

rosespainting said:


> I also like the stubby whizz brushes.


I didn’t know Whizz made shorties! Do you mean the shorty wedge? It was the only one on their site...I gotta try one of um now!


----------



## Ed From Mars (Mar 20, 2018)

RH said:


> Carona makes some nice brushes and you should be able to locate a source fairly close by. Of course, which model depends on what you need to paint and what products.


I LOVE my Coronas! I'll use a Purdy Syntox for Valspar (hate it, but 1 client won't change to another paint). I find others too stiff for my tastes.


----------



## mackhomie (Jul 25, 2007)

PPD said:


> I agree with others- depends on what your using it for (interior/exterior, smooth/textures, latex/oil, low VOC/regular)....
> 
> If I could only keep one brush it would be my Dunn Edwards Titanium Pro II! Its an oval center polyester/nylon bristle brush that achives the best firmness for almost all my cut in work....I reach for it over all my Picasso Pro Form ovals which cost twice as much. Just waiting for some 1” & 1.5” versions to come out for detail work...


I can't find much info on those brushes or even a decent picture. What's it got on the Picassos? (My personal fav., but prohibitively expensive when working for someone else for peanuts and buying them myself.)


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

mackhomie said:


> I can't find much info on those brushes or even a decent picture. What's it got on the Picassos? (My personal fav., but prohibitively expensive when working for someone else for peanuts and buying them myself.)


Heres a link to the info on the DE oval sash that I mentioned: http://bit.ly/DETitaniumPro

Personally, I like the stiffness better for the ever growing requirment of Low-VOC in southern CA. Since they’re so thick I have to use a stiffer brush to get a full load without bleeding. 

I still LOVE my picasso’s but (like you) find the cost to be prohibitive to constant use on jobs...especially for cutting in. I still use the Picassos on cabinet, trim, and railing work cuz the bristle flex and grip are much better for me than the DE Titanium.

If you’ve got access to a Dunn-Edwards I HIGHLY recommend giving the 2” flat oval sash a try! (It’s on sale quite frequently, like right now the 2” is $6 & 2.5” is $8 based on their Spring Sale Flyer). I’d love to get your thoughts afterwards if ya do 🙂


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Purdy sprig and swan brushes 3" to 3.5 cover most all of my latex uses, sprig for light interior trim and swan for heavy trim, cutting in or back brushing with a sprayer.


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

Heres what I have come up with.In the spring when it is time to do exterior buy all chinex brushes.use them all summer and take good care of them and then they make great interior and all around brushes after they've been broken in.Purdys and woosters work well.The 3 inch wall brush or the sprig and the 3 and 2 1/2" sash brushes the purdy glide.I do a lot of elaborate trim out doors and indoors at first the chinex isnt the best but it cleans so well your not sure but they keep getting better.Clean them out good with a wire brush hang them put em back in the case they can last and last.Have enough so they can dry out between use.Though i would probably buy all chinex coronas if I could afford them.On another note the Wooster silver tip flat sash brush 3" is the tits Ive used that for everything walls trim out door steel structures and the tips can brush out brush marks better than anything.It's very versatile and you can buy a lot of them for cheap.They won't last forever but they can take a beating I left a few in xylene for a couple weeks and they were still in fare shape.Not all silver tips the angle sash sucks balls the bristles are too short for how fat it is.The 3" wall i haven't tried but i would.My brushes last years i use a wire brush every time.


----------

